

Intelligence Agencies Have a “Duty to Warn” Endangered Persons - rl3
http://fas.org/blogs/secrecy/2015/08/duty-to-warn/

======
mtgx
Is it like the duty to disclose zero-day vulnerabilities in American
infrastructure? Because look how well that is going...

